# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Ψηφιακά Κυκλώματα > Γενικά >  >  πύλες and 3 εισόδων

## nikdem

παιδιά ξέρει κανείς κανα ολοκληρωμένο που να δέχονται οι πύλες του 3 είσοδοι; Επίσης υπάρχει κάποιο καθαρό not; Eυχαρισώ

----------


## chip

Η νοτ έχει εξορισμού μία είσοδο. Αν θέλεις ολοκληρωμένο με πολλές νοτ (6) CD4069, CD4049, SN74LS04

Για πύλες με 3 εισόδους 
CD4023 - Triple 3-input NAND Gate, 
CD4025 - Triple 3-input NOR Gate,
CD4073 - Triple 3-input AND Gate,
CD4075 - Triple 3-input OR Gate

SN74LS10 - Triple 3-input NAND Gate
SN74LS11 - Triple 3-input AND Gate
SN74LS27 - Triple 3-input NOR Gate

----------

GeorgeVita (21-08-12)

----------


## GeorgeVita

> παιδιά ξέρει κανείς κανα ολοκληρωμένο που να δέχονται οι πύλες του 3 είσοδοι; Επίσης υπάρχει κάποιο καθαρό not;



Ψάχνεις για "*3 input AND gate*" και σου βρίσκει αρκετά (CD4073, 74LS11, ...).
Καθαρό "NOT" είναι το "inverter", άρα ψάχνεις για "*inverter logic gate*" και έχεις πάλι αποτελέσματα.
gV

----------


## nikdem

ευχαριστώ πολύ

----------

